# A little snack



## red robbo 69 (Aug 20, 2015)

So,

I haven't got near the BBQ all week and am jonesing to smoke something. I was at work this morning so only had the afternoon to prep and cook something, and with rain looking imminent, it had to be something quick. I'd seen posts on various forums about bacon wrapped scotch eggs and I thought I'd give that a try. So I popped into the butchers on the way home from work and bought some sausage meat and streaky bacon. I boiled a couple of eggs for 5 mins and dunked them in iced water. Then I peeled them and wrapped them in the sausage meat (mixed with a pinch of memphis dust) and then wrapped again in bacon.













P1030397.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Aug 20, 2015






I then got the barbecue good and hot and cooked the eggs indirect for 15 minutes with some mesquite













P1030402.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Aug 20, 2015






After 15 minutes I brushed them with some barbecue sauce and put them back in for another 5 minutes. I took them off, gave them a couple of minutes to rest and voila:













P1030404.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Aug 20, 2015






The bigger egg was slightly underdone, but the smaller one was spot on and tasted great; plenty of smoke flavour as well. Anyone else got any good ideas ideas on quick smokes for time strapped commuters?

Cheers

Robin


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Red, something along similar lines to your eggs.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170221/monkey-ballz


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks serious. I'll be trying


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm always disappointed with Scotch eggs, there's never any whisky in the ones I've tried.


----------



## smokewood (Aug 21, 2015)

That looks impressive, nice photo's.

another great little snack is cold smoked cashew nuts & pistachio's


----------

